# masteron enanthate



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking at running mast e with test e and not sure if i should run deca or tren e as well .

was thinking all low dose test 500ew mast 200ew deca 200ew or tren 200ew .

who has used mast e and who has used that stack ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Interested in seeing some responses, I'm considering a similar cycle


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I use Mast E all the time with Test E.

....great combo

Also i put in Methyl tren pre workout :thumbup1:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

You changing sides now


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm running 300mg test e and 1000mg mast e, love it, no water, no gyno just good solid strength and muscle gains.

Was previously running 300mg test e and 800mg npp, but was very watery on this and felt like crap, much prefer the mast.


----------



## Andy Y (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been running mast e with some test and primo. fantastic stuff.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I'm running 300mg test e and 1000mg mast e, love it, no water, no gyno just good solid strength and muscle gains.
> 
> Was previously running 300mg test e and 800mg npp, but was very watery on this and felt like crap, much prefer the mast.


Is that dose not drying joints out ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Since I dropped the Mast E from my cycle I seemed to have put on a little water, I was using 600mg EW in the end, started at 400mg. I feel 200mg is a little on the low side mate

I would recommend at least 400mg, It's good for keeping water off and estro sides down, can't say I notice any extra strength gains when I added it though


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Since I dropped the Mast E from my cycle I seemed to have put on a little water, I was using 600mg EW in the end, started at 400mg. I feel 200mg is a little on the low side mate
> 
> I would recommend at least 400mg, It's good for keeping water off and estro sides down, can't say I notice any extra strength gains when I added it though


Same here never got strength gains from mast just dry joints and dryer muscles which fcuked my lifts up !!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

don1 said:


> Is that dose not drying joints out ?


No.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dezw said:


> I'm running 300mg test e and 1000mg mast e, love it, no water, no gyno just good solid strength and muscle gains.
> 
> Was previously running 300mg test e and 800mg npp, but was very watery on this and felt like crap, much prefer the mast.


Interesting, may try something similar myself

Like the idea of 1g mast, even if just for libido! Lol


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

How longs it usually take for mast e to kick inn ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> How longs it usually take for mast e to kick inn ?


I started to notice awesome vascularity after two weeks.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Interesting, may try something similar myself
> 
> Like the idea of 1g mast, even if just for libido! Lol


Can't say it has that much of an effect on libido mate, at least for me anyway.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Interesting, may try something similar myself
> 
> Like the idea of 1g mast, even if just for libido! Lol


Great for libido .yes .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

don1 said:


> You changing sides now


haha no mate i got a big comp coming up and need to get my ass into gear .


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha no mate i got a big comp coming up and need to get gear into my ass .


fixed


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

When is it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

don1 said:


> When is it


august bank holiday weekend uks strongman final also got watfords strongest man in october so im thinking of running enan ester now til october and acetate and prop esters from now til august .


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

For strength I would go for winny over mast, but for vascularity I would go for mast, I switched from tren to mast for 8 weeks at 400 mg then done a 10 ml bottle of mast prop in 10 days before my hols and there was a big differance.

I would go for more test, winny and tren for strength.

Im crusing now but when I go back on, im gonna go for mast at 1g a week.

Edit sorry I ment 100mg a day so 700 mg a week


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate with that short a time I would look at mast prop tbh... quicker acting and get you the goods sooner than enanth... a friend runs test, mast e and mtren on training days and loves it, notices loads of good solid gains in strength and manages to maintain weight which could be needed if he wants to compete at something... body recomp is great though...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks your help guys .

This is what I'm going for .

Test e 1.5g ew

Tren e 200mg ew

Tren a 50mg eod

Deca 200mg ew

Winny water based 50mg ed

Dbol water based 50mg ed .

May up winny to 100mg .

Thoughts ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Thanks your help guys .
> 
> This is what I'm going for .
> 
> ...


Keep me updated on this mate lee to see how you get on ESP with deca and tren together


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deca and tren are fine under 400mg each I've not used winny yet though .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Drink the winny save on jabs !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

don1 said:


> Drink the winny save on jabs !!


Yeah that's why I'm going for it , might drink dbol or do it sub q not sure on that .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dbol is fine in shoulders and tris . Eod 1hr pre workout.

Drinking it is fine but the pumps and aggression is not so intense ,

Test suspension and dbol is awesome been doing that last few workouts !!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

don1 said:


> Dbol is fine in shoulders and tris . Eod 1hr pre workout.
> 
> Drinking it is fine but the pumps and aggression is not so intense ,
> 
> Test suspension and dbol is awesome been doing that last few workouts !!!


Never thought of using the inj winny or dbol before, have you noticed much difference than using the tabs mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Think I have 1ml aqua test left I might get more , got some mtren left too Haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> Thanks your help guys .
> 
> This is what I'm going for .
> 
> ...


up your deca to 400mg & up the winny to 100mg and use Mast prop at 200mg EOD.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Never thought of using the inj winny or dbol before, have you noticed much difference than using the tabs mate?


Dbol yes mate it's instant great pre workout espescily when your in heavy phase . It's basically in and out ( This is what i found when on test only )

Winny can't really comment as I used it with test and tren ,,but it's slower maintanable strength gains, quicker than tabs and a apparently a higher absorption rate.

A pal of mine uses winny only nothing esle at 50mg a day by drinking and he's 126kg and his strength is increasing weekly but he does bench 200kg for 12 reps !!

The oil blends have no comparison


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

don1 said:


> Dbol yes mate it's instant great pre workout espescily when your in heavy phase . It's basically in and out ( This is what i found when on test only )
> 
> Winny can't really comment as I used it with test and tren ,,but it's slower maintanable strength gains, quicker than tabs and a apparently a higher absorption rate.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, Ive used M Tren before and liked that, may give these a try though. Thanks for that :thumbup1:


----------

